Ask HN: Who is your domain registrar and hosting provider? - franca
======
Blueliner
I would highly recommend NameSilo.com. I have used a number of domain
registrars over the years including NameCheap, Register.com even GoDaddy
before they went public and eliminated all their discounts for anything other
then new registrations and have found no one better or lower cost than
NameSilo. Their UI/interface is well designed and easy to use, they have the
lowest cost for both new registrations and renewals (including free privacy)
and the very few times I had some questions you can actually call them and
have a human answer and provide good service/support (unlike NameCheap who
provides no live support). Off all the registrations I have used I have
consistently found the best combinations of value, great website and
service/support with NameSilo. And I have no affiliation or any other
relationship with them other than having been a very satisfied customer of
theirs for a number of years.

------
cutety
Domains - Google (though I’m not tied to it)

DNS - DigitalOcean

Hosting - DigitalOcean

I have a Docker swarm cluster that I deploy all my stuff to, combined with
traefik I have it setup to use DO’s API for automatic LE wildcard certs.
Fairly happy with this setup, though I may switch domain provider when my
domains expire and move to something like namecheap.

~~~
marmot777
I love DigitalOcean but I've never registered a domain using Google but would
like to try it out. What do you like about it?

------
ecesena
Google for domains. Github pages for hosting (static content, shopify in about
3mo).

------
nreece
Namecheap for domains.

For hosting, it's a mix of Vultr, GCP, RamNode, ServerHub.

------
davchana
I have domains at Godaddy, NameCheap, Mitsu, Dynadot, HexoNet & some more.
Hosting is on Blogger, Tumblr & GitLab.

------
duxup
Namecheap, and as an aspiring web dev most of my stuff is on Heroku for the
time being.

Beyond that I an old blogger account still out there.

------
CM30
At the moment? Namecheap and Liquidweb, though I'm trying to find a better
alternative for the latter at some point.

------
cm2012
Namecheap for domains, Weebly for hosting.

------
Artemix
I hosted my VPSs on Scaleway but moved away from them after a lot of trouble
and shady stuff.

Now, I exclusively host my infrastructures on:

\- OVH

\- PulseHeberg.

------
iSloth
Mostly Namecheap for domains, digitalocean for virtual servers, and cloudflare
for DNS/Caching

------
cascom
Gandi.net for both (nothing complicated on the hosting Side)

------
marmot777
It's hard to beat DigitalOcean for hosting.

------
alltakendamned
Gandi / Hetzner

------
Samon
Vultr for hosting, Cloudflare for DNS/CDN

~~~
Samon
Also Netlify for static sites

------
celias
xeliux.com for registration, hosting at digitalocean.com

------
justadudeama
AWS.

